# Can you recommend a canister filter that doesn't leak ?



## rsutoratosu

I just got screw by the eheim ecco twice.. first time it leaked about 4-5 gallons, have warped wood floors and leaked into the basement.. 

Last night it leaked again. I really dont want to put silicone gel or vasline like what others have done.. My other option was go back to the fluval but it seems that that leaks too.. I had a fluval 303 and my dad is using it now and that has not leaked since 1996 (when I was a junior in college).

This ecco is only 2 week old.. luckily I put it in a bucket after the first time, it only leaked within the bucket, but still.. do u want a big *** orange home depot bucket in ur living room ?

I have to drain my whole tank, putting my little goldfish in a hospital tank.. so sad.. 

The stand sucked a lot of water, I think i might need to fix that too


----------



## majerah1

What size is the tank?Ive had good results from a marineland magnum 350,and a fluval xp2.

Have you checked the O ring on the ecco?Many times that is the problem with canisters.The O ring either not being on right or having crimps,gaps or any other damage,wear,ect.


----------



## rsutoratosu

Its new, so I assumed it was good the first time.. I check the after the first time it looks good, stayes in place.. i haven't disassemble it again... in the process of cleaning the floor and drying it... it would work for like 7-8 days and then it drops a few gallons out... frustrating because it means no vacation if i need to guard this... i might even have to go back to the hang on top ones..


----------



## jrman83

Never read anything bad about the eccos. I have the Eheim classic series. They are older, tried and true models. Sorry for your luck. I would try to find the source and see if it can be fixed. Did you happen to look in the troubleshooting section of the instructions? Also, check your hoses carefully. I've had 2 splits in the 7 models I own. Had I not caught them fairly early it would have been a mess. Check all connections, quick-connects, etc.


----------



## rsutoratosu

There isn't much about leaks besides google searches, email eheim, waiting to hear from them... email the place i bought it from also, dont know how much rma charge im going to get shafted with


----------



## jrman83

RMA charges should only apply if you are returning because you didn't like it....not for faulty items.


----------



## rsutoratosu

Video of my o ring, available in 720p 

‪EHeim Filter Check‬‏ - YouTube

‪Eheim Filter Check‬‏ - YouTube









pretty much idiot proof system, its leaking from the top near a little notch..

o ring looks good, nothing wrong with it.. so i dont know whats going on


So I start by siphoning water out to the 6gallon tank and put some of the ornaments into the 6g last week, moved the fish today since it leaked again last night.

Siphon about 9 gallon into the 10g tank and 5 into the bucket, put the ornaments in the 10g. Drain the rest of the water but keep some in the tank for the gravel. Move the tank off, check the tank stand.. it took in enough water, the paint on the tank stand blistered.

I put in 2x4 and screw it from the top and bottom (just in case) one day it decides to fall apart.

Put the tank back, pump the water from the 10G and 

I then pump the water back from the 10G and bucket.. got about half the water back in.. waiting the new water to condition before adding back into the main tank


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

in my opinion, ANY canister will leak if put together improperly or some o-ring or seal has gotten damaged. personally, I LOVE my Fluval 305, and I've only had it leak once when I put it back together in a hurry and pinched the o-ring around the lid, and it ended up leaking about 5 gallons of water out onto out floors... but I just had to pull the lid back off and reseat the lid, and it's never done it again


----------



## snail

Eheim are hard to beat in my opinion both in quality and customer service. Check to make sure you are putting it together right and if it's faulty I don't see you having a problem getting a replacement.


----------



## rsutoratosu

There is only one way to put the pump head in, its designed that when you close the latch, the system closes and combines the motor and canister together. Easier to inspect with a flash light shinning on it

So after a day of running, I now see water getting pass the o ring.. so it'll slowly crawl up and exit out of that little notch I circled










‪Eheim Filter Check‬‏ - YouTube - 1 day inspection of the canister.. water is slowing crawling up on all sides..


----------



## rsutoratosu

Here's another eheim ecco guy leaking..

‪nieuwe eheim ecco pro 130 lekt‬‏ - YouTube

I didn't find it till now because it wasn't in English. Hope to hear from eheim tomorrow... I have a feeling the canister isn't perfectly circular.. so water get pass the o ring.. who knows.. ill see what they say if they email or call me tomorrow


----------



## majerah1

I do see the water seeping up.Im thinking the O ring is bad.


----------



## rsutoratosu

I heard about how eheim is really good, I left 2 emails, no email or phone back to me yet.. I figure they would call or email yesterday, first of business days.. I couldn't find a contact number on their site.. 

crapper


----------



## majerah1

Where did you purchase your filter and how long have you had it?If it was a big box store,maybe you can take it up there with your reciept,and ask to change it out.If the new one leaks as well, then maybe you can contact the company or a US office that represents it.(or wherever you are located,lol.)


----------



## rsutoratosu

2 weeks old online.. anyway eheim emailed and only ask where I bought it, didnt bother to offer support.. I already got a rma done.. the ecco pro is going back tomorrow.. 

I spent the day looking for a new filter.. i just order the eheim classic 2213, it is pretty reliable.. im surprise the pro 3 had bad reviews due to a lot of moving parts

Also bought an aquaball for a smaller tank.. sad the ecco didn't work out.. it is a very easy system to use... I dont want to take a chance with another ecco with bad o ring..


----------



## majerah1

Understandable.Ive always heard the ECCO was a good filter but I guess when you make so many of something theres bound to be bad products.

The classics though,Ive heard nothing but good on them and I myself have two pros,the 2222 for smaller tanks.Not a powerhorse,but does a pretty good job.


----------



## rsutoratosu

BTW Have you notice your fish kinda looks like a bull dog from the front profile ?


----------



## majerah1

LOL yes.They are actually called Macrostoma,or Big Mouth hahah


----------



## osti

I have a Cascade 1000 running on my 90 gallon for over a year and I've never had a problem with it, it is a real quiet filter.


----------



## Mr_Pat

i've run Fluvals for years and love them. wish they woulda built them with the pumps in the bottom side of the unit though. I have fluval 304's, 404, 405 and an FX5 i just recently added to our turtle tank. The fx 5 is a monster definately wouldn't put it on anything smaller then a 75


----------

